# No air coming from main vents



## Micsrivera (Mar 28, 2016)

I can't get any air to come out of the main dash vents. Feet and defrost vents work fine. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

No idea what kind of vehicle...other than HB truck.


----------



## Micsrivera (Mar 28, 2016)

It's a 93 Nissan HB.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

It could be:

Flapper is broke or stuck
Cable for flapper is not connected
Vent tubing is clogged
Unfortunately, none of this is in an easy spot to access.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

jp2code said:


> It could be:
> 
> Flapper is broke or stuck
> Cable for flapper is not connected
> ...


For the first two the dash vent air may be coming out of somewhere else and for the third the blower motor sound may change or its current draw may drop ('cause no air is being moved).


----------

